# Expansion joints needed in new driveway?



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

Our existing driveway will be removed and replaced, including extra concrete on one side.

Control joints will be cut into the new driveway in a pattern of 8' (or smaller) squares.

We probably need an expansion joint at the street end (1).

Do we need expansion joints where the driveway meets the brick or the garage slab? 

The soil is red clay. We are 50 miles south of the Tennessee line in Alabama.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I donno 'bout at the street, but most assuredly, ya want expansion joints up next to the brick work, 'n across the face of the house slab,...


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... I donno 'bout at the street, but most assuredly, ya want expansion joints up next to the brick work, 'n across the face of the house slab,...



Any suggestions on the expansion material to use and how thick it should be?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Can't really tell, is that a sidewalk or the driveway apron? If a sidewalk, yes to an expansion joint. Not necessary if it's against asphalt.


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

Mort said:


> Can't really tell, is that a sidewalk or the driveway apron? If a sidewalk, yes to an expansion joint. Not necessary if it's against asphalt.


Its the driveway apron. The apron is against the asphalt. Sometimes people here don't replace the apron. Most do.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what you can do to change it but the 1st step of that stairway you showed was the concrete butted up against it definitely does not meet code. All the steps need to be the same height within 3/8 of an inch in that 1st 1 is obviously much much lower than any of the others.


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

Msradell said:


> I'm not sure what you can do to change it but the 1st step of that stairway you showed was the concrete butted up against it definitely does not meet code. All the steps need to be the same height within 3/8 of an inch in that 1st 1 is obviously much much lower than any of the others.


Yeah, you are right. Not an easy fix either.

What also surprises me is that there are no expansion joints between the driveway and the brick or garage slab - and no apparent harm done in over 50 years. Was that luck?


----------



## Pterosaur (Sep 6, 2016)

John_W said:


> Our existing driveway will be removed and replaced, including extra concrete on one side.
> 
> Control joints will be cut into the new driveway in a pattern of 8' (or smaller) squares.
> 
> ...


Free if you want it, private message me if you want it john, its 4 inches and i cant return it. was going to use it but decided not to.


----------



## Pterosaur (Sep 6, 2016)

almost 50 feet


----------



## Pterosaur (Sep 6, 2016)

Here is the product description for the product by the way.



Quote:

"The reflected closed cell foam expansion joint is the solution to your concrete placement needs. It is durable, lightweight and flexible enough to shape to contours. The product includes a 0.5 in. x 0.5 in. tear-off strip for applications where caulking is planned. 


Lightweight - over 11 times lighter than traditional products
Sturdy - will not prematurely break during job site handling
Resistant to moisture - virtually zero water absorption
Termite resistant - does not facilitate destructive termites
Recyclable - foam is made of recyclable resins
Environmentally-friendly - material is CFC and HCFC-free
Temperature-friendly - excellent range for cold or hot climates
Reusable - tear-off strip can be reused as a backer rod
Sealant friendly - works with a variety of common sealants"


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

John_W said:


> Any suggestions on the expansion material to use and how thick it should be?




A fibre expansion joint, a 1/2" thick will do.


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

Canarywood1 said:


> A fibre expansion joint, a 1/2" thick will do.


Is joint sealant needed, on top of the fibre, to protect from water infiltration and weathering?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

John_W said:


> Is joint sealant needed, on top of the fibre, to protect from water infiltration and weathering?




No, it's asphalt inpregnated.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

exp jnt against any structure even if its a concrete loading dock/ramp,,, conc expands during heat & shrinks in cold as any solid,,, sounds as if your jnt pattern's well thought-out,,, bear in mind the little side pieces will have a different contraction joint spacing to prevent random cracking,,, we'd do the same in atl


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

stadry said:


> exp jnt against any structure even if its a concrete loading dock/ramp,,, conc expands during heat & shrinks in cold as any solid,,, sounds as if your jnt pattern's well thought-out,,, bear in mind the little side pieces will have a different contraction joint spacing to prevent random cracking,,, we'd do the same in atl


Are you talking about _control_ joints for the side pieces, to prevent random cracks? 

For control joints I'm following: http://www.concretenetwork.com/concrete/slabs/controljoints.htm


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

control jnt is a contraction jnt - either sawed or grooved


----------

